# Archeological dig help



## Jamdam (Jan 6, 2021)

We are back to researching a home site in Louisiana occupied by same family from early 1700's to today. Lots of glass we are trying to identify and date. You folks are the best resource we know so hope you don't mind with some help. I'll try to keep questions to a minimum. Here's an example. We have these three pieces pictured. The top and center definitely are part of same bottle but not sure of base. Mold line on top piece stops at lip and lip appears tooled. Base looks similar but seems cruder with ground pontil. See pictures. So, are these two different bottles, what were they and how old? Thanks for bearing with us!


----------



## Jamdam (Jan 6, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> We are back to researching a home site in Louisiana occupied by same family from early 1700's to today. Lots of glass we are trying to identify and date. You folks are the best resource we know so hope you don't mind with some help. I'll try to keep questions to a minimum. Here's an example. We have these three pieces pictured. The top and center definitely are part of same bottle but not sure of base. Mold line on top piece stops at lip and lip appears tooled. Base looks similar but seems cruder with ground pontil. See pictures. So, are these two different bottles, what were they and how old? Thanks for bearing with us!


Here's the top and all pieces together.


----------



## Jamdam (Jan 6, 2021)

Whoops!


----------



## Jamdam (Jan 6, 2021)

Here's some liquor tops we'll be trying to date! They liked to drink!


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 6, 2021)

In the screen I see an Alexandria, Louisiana hutch soda shard...LA003, 004, or 005 on www.hutchbook.com.  The first bottle you posted is an early cologne with a Native American on it...these were popular in the 1840's.


----------



## brent little (Jan 6, 2021)

I would say the liquour tops are a variety of wine ,whiskey, all early i would say 1820-40.


----------



## Jamdam (Jan 6, 2021)

Many thanks on the information. There seem to be a lot of very small scent or perfume bottles. Of course they are structurally stronger and more likely to survive but people did stink before deodorant and plentiful, clean running water. Someone might write a paper....
Lots of embossed shard clues to pursue.


----------



## brent little (Jan 6, 2021)

My 2 cents worth is free lol


----------



## Jamdam (Jan 6, 2021)

brent little said:


> I would say the liquour tops are a variety of wine ,whiskey, all early i would say 1820-40.


Thanks Brent. This home was also a trading post in late 18th and early 19th century. Lots of drinking while trading. I'll send some pictures tomorrow of examples of the scope of the glass found so far.


----------



## brent little (Jan 6, 2021)

Sure will look at anything bottle related.Stuff in the 18th century is pretty rare in my parts. Town was settled in the early 1800's.


----------



## Jamdam (Jan 6, 2021)

We're looking for the 18th century stuff. We do have a lot of European plate shards from that period and hope to find glass. Boxes of stuff to go through.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 6, 2021)

Most of those tops are more like late 1800's.  I see nothing in the glass you have photographed that dates to anywhere near the 1700's unfortunately.


----------



## Jamdam (Jan 6, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Most of those tops are more like late 1800's.  I see nothing in the glass you have photographed that dates to anywhere near the 1700's unfortunately.


Not in this batch for sure. But, there are a lot more to look at. Holding out hope.


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jan 6, 2021)

Some of your tops may have looked like these ale and wine bottles from mid to late 1800's. Stuff from the 1700's is really rare, but hopefully you can find some! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 7, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> Here's some liquor tops we'll be trying to date! They liked to drink!


On the surface one might incorrectly think this, but the area was used over a period of many years and looking at it this way it's relatively few liquor bottles.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> We are back to researching a home site in Louisiana occupied by same family from early 1700's to today. Lots of glass we are trying to identify and date. You folks are the best resource we know so hope you don't mind with some help. I'll try to keep questions to a minimum. Here's an example. We have these three pieces pictured. The top and center definitely are part of same bottle but not sure of base. Mold line on top piece stops at lip and lip appears tooled. Base looks similar but seems cruder with ground pontil. See pictures. So, are these two different bottles, what were they and how old? Thanks for bearing with us!


Looks like a pocket flask I really need one too wow


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> Here's some liquor tops we'll be trying to date! They liked to drink!


Looks like you have a lot of different age they're usually the clear stuff is the 90s 1890s colored stuff usually falls in the 1880s but without seeing them whole and seeing the bottoms it's hard to tell in that picture always look at your seam line usually the lower the line the older the bottle the lion from the top the lower it gets the older the bottle usually unless it's a turn mode but anything with a the scar the bottom is deathly old be very careful of the pontil Mark Mark at the bottom of blown bottles they will lay you wide open be careful they're extremely Sharp I've seen bottles with a panel so bad that the bottom wouldn't even stand up be careful on them panel scars


----------



## Jamdam (Jan 9, 2021)

Thank you Nick! The pictures I posted were from a working cleaning station but were only a very small part of what we will be dealing with. A family resident dug holes in the yard for years and put everything in large storage boxes. There are dozens of boxes. What you see on the screen is a very small part of one box. If interested, I’ll lay out the contents of this single box so you can see the scope.


----------

